# Smoked Paddlefish?



## coffee_junkie (Oct 28, 2009)

My bro sent me home with about 50lbs of paddlefish and asked if I would smoke it up for him. Does anybody have any suggestions on Brine, cook temps, time etc....I am at a loss.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 28, 2009)

soulnds like a good thing to try - i know that the most basic brine is 50/50 sugar and (non-iodized) salt; from there, you can pretty much take it in any direction you want with flavors, herbs, etc. i like to add some crushed red pepper, thyme and crushed bay leaf to my brine, and usually subsitute low-sodium soy sauce for the salt or apple juice for the sugar.

as far as cooking - it depends on whether you are smoke cooking or smoking like smoked salmon. if smoke cooking, i think 250 for a couple of hours OR until thickest part of meat is opaque and flaky would be good. if smoking similar to smoked salmon, i would say lower temps (160-180) for as long as it takes the fish to get to the same consistency as smoked salmon and also reaches an internal temperature above 140.

also, if you are smoke-cooking rather than smoking, you do not need to brine, simply season with anything you'd like.

finally, make sure the fish has been frozen at least 48 hours below zero degrees in case of any parasites which can be found in freshwater fish. the freezing will negate this danger.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 30, 2009)

I was thinking of Catfish when I read Paddlefish, and started to wonder if it could be done as G'Pa did it? He would dress the Catfish out and soak it in Buttermilk, then after wiping it down(4-5hrs.later)he would smoke over hardwood til it squeezed apart when touched/pushed with a fork. I remember it was a good meal and nobody ever refused it. I have only done Catfish with a soy and honey soak overnight and into the smoker @ 180*-200*F for 45min. to one hr. When it flakes like Tuna ,it's done.Don't do a lot of Fish,something to do with Lake Erie I think? I like the 'cloven hoof ' creatures better.


----------

